

Continuous Integration in the Cloud: Comparing Travis, Circle and Codeship - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-travis-circle-codeship-compare/

======
pbiggar
Founder of CircleCI here. Some notes on this:

CircleCI does have free and public Open Source builds:
[http://blog.circleci.com/a-step-into-open-
source/](http://blog.circleci.com/a-step-into-open-source/). We allow you run
three concurrent open source builds for free, more than anyone else. Also, we
allow larger teams to pay to run more builds, which can be really valuable for
large projects.

CircleCI is basically built for large teams, for example Shopify:
[https://circleci.com/stories/shopify](https://circleci.com/stories/shopify).
There's a few major features that support that. For example, large teams
typically have tons of integration/browser tests: we allow you to SSH and VNC
into the build to figure out why browser tests are failing. This is a critical
feature for large teams.

Similarly, parallelism is built into CircleCI from the ground up - we've spent
a ton of time making the really simple and automatic. We can automatically
split and load-balance test suites across dozens of machines, and we have huge
customers using this to reduce multi-hour test suites to run in minutes. This
is much more support than anyone else, if it's even possible you have to go
through a long process to manually enable parallelization.

We have support for GitHub Enterprise in our Enterprise product (which you can
run in AWS VPC). See
[https://circleci.com/enterprise](https://circleci.com/enterprise) for
details.

For small teams, we don't actually start at $50 - we start at free. If you're
less than 5 people, you likely won't pay anything to use CircleCI. The free
version is fully featured and lets you run 1 build at a time (for $50, you'll
get a 2nd concurrent build, which you'll need as your team grows).

There's a couple of features that are listed for other products that aren't
listed for CircleCI - not sure why they aren't listed:

\- Unlimited open source projects with full functionality. \- Has own headless
browser support (albeit Firefox only). [actually, on CircleCI we also support
chrome] \- Allows to cluster tests and run them in parallel. \- Seamless UI
integration with GitHub.

Hope that helps! Happy to answer any questions too.

------
fmotlik
Hi, Flo, Co-founder of Codeship here, let me know if any questions come up.
Great and fair comparison of the three services, thanks Alex.

Regarding Codeship in the Blog:

* We do support open source repositories for free. There is no limits on how many open source builds you can run

* We have a strong UI to set up deployment to various providers and build complex deployment pipelines (didn't dive into that in the blog). The setup/test command ui is kept very simple deliberately as it's easy yet powerful through the web ui.

* Currently we don't support encrypted values, but that's a very important feature for us we want to get in soon

And we just launched a new Build details view yesterday which is much nicer
than the old one. Currently talking to Alex to help him bring this into the
Blogpost. There's also tons of new stuff coming up for us soon.

------
twoSeats
Hmmm... No love for wercker.com ? That because they are still in beta?

